# Noosa, Caloundra, Labrador and Tweed Heads



## ajmace (May 6, 2013)

We have been struggling to get information about Australian timeshare and other resorts in Queensland and NSW.

In January 2014 we are looking at Noosa, Caloundra, Tweed Heads and Labrador. The last one is at Sandy Pointe Resort and Tweed Heads  is Tweed Ultima apartments.

Can you TUGGERS out there please offer any comments on these locations and suggest some possible alternative resorts.

Many thanks

Alan & Jean


----------

